# Do you buy expensive things for your Chi/Chis?



## Petite_Mocha (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you buy expensive things for you chi/Chis? I don't! My Mocha loves just playing with your hands and play-fighting with your toes! My mocha is so happy with the way she is!!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I usually don't either, though I splurged on a new collar yesterday. She never quite got used to her old one and kept scratching at it. This new one is a little less scratchy, so I figured it'd be a good idea anyway.

But if I wasn't on such a tight budget, I'd probably spend more than I do.


----------



## Chilli's mama (May 4, 2012)

I am on a tight budget and Chili doesn't play with toys for some reason. I do buy him a few (2 or 3) sweaters for when it gets cooler here so he doesn't get sick.


----------



## Petite_Mocha (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a few sweaters for my mocha when it gets chilly


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

At the moment I am buying way more for Rocky than I should . But not necessarily expensive things. I do compare prices if it's something that is going to cost a bit more so are trying to find the best deal .


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I do. My pack have designer clothes, collars and toys. They might not know they are designer gear but besides the names, I found them last longer. And the most they deserve every penny I spent on them IMO. They have done modelling, so they have free clothes to bring home and it all just started out of the blue when I bought an outfit from a seller.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The most expensive thing I buy for my chi is her food because it's the most important. I don't buy her toys because I have twin human babys that have tons of stuffed animals. Midgie goes in their room & plays with certain stuffed animals, so these toys become Midgies (I know, sounds aweful). I did buy her a sock monkey for xmas which she loves, but it was on sale. I also do price comparisons.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

I DO!I have 4 chihuahuas an they are all little babies<3 they get taste of the wild switching to a raw meal once a week at least and earthborne dog food.They have about 8 toys 20 outfits and some costumes and I'm currently looking for some sunglasses for all of them that will fit them.The ones here at petco and pet supermarket r kinda boring.I know i can find some for my bigger chi's but my 3 ponder I cant seem to find any that fit her or are cute enough.I think I'm gonna have to order some, but with out trying them on too see how they fit I'm a bit concerned also leery of online sales..


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

felix93 said:


> Yes I do. My pack have designer clothes, collars and toys. They might not know they are designer gear but besides the names, I found them last longer. And the most they deserve every penny I spent on them IMO. They have done modelling, so they have free clothes to bring home and it all just started out of the blue when I bought an outfit from a seller.


how do I get my babies into modeling?Do you get payed?:daisy:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! Yes unfortunately I do!! They have 3 dogs car seats, 2 juicy carriers and 1 sling, an entire dresser and storage bin fuller with clothes, bath robes, pj's, and probably 30 collars between the 3 of them (Leo's only 7 months old so his collection is the smallest), oh and a jogging stroller. I agree that the more expensive clothes last much longer bc u get what u pay for. My favorite brands for them are juicy couture, wooflink, ruff ruff couture, pink polka dog, and ruffluv NYC. 

I also splurged on a Bessie and barnie bed for Leo's neutering gift!

To be honest, I would rather buy them things than myself! Lol. And of course they're my little angels so I love shopping for them!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi! Yes unfortunately I do!! They have 3 dogs car seats, 2 juicy carriers and 1 sling, an entire dresser and storage bin fuller with clothes, bath robes, pj's, and probably 30 collars between the 3 of them (Leo's only 7 months old so his collection is the smallest), oh and a jogging stroller. I agree that the more expensive clothes last much longer bc u get what u pay for. My favorite brands for them are juicy couture, wooflink, ruff ruff couture, pink polka dog, and ruffluv NYC.
> 
> I also splurged on a Bessie and barnie bed for Leo's neutering gift!
> 
> To be honest, I would rather buy them things than myself! Lol. And of course they're my little angels so I love shopping for them!


 OMG where did u get the car seats and how big are they?Also how much are they each?I need 4 as only one dog can sit in one Car seat correct?I have a Honda accord pretty alright back seat I could fit four with no other room probably lol.I got into a high impact car accident recently and Cried for days thanking god!I didn't take any of my babies with me that day,with several broken bones,spine herniation(thanks to a drunk man not stooping at a stop sign u can NEVER BE TO CAREFULL).. It's so frightening to think something could have happened to them.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

GUILTY my dogs eat, sleep and dress better than I do! Lol I have started cutting back though because we're in the process of buying a home. I signed up for the bark box for 6 months so they have a monthly gift coming in the mail to make up for it! 

I agree since spending a bit
More on the brand names I can never go back to the cheap
Stuff lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> OMG where did u get the car seats and how big are they?Also how much are they each?I need 4 as only one dog can sit in one Car seat correct?I have a Honda accord pretty alright back seat I could fit four with no other room probably lol.I got into a high impact car accident recently and Cried for days thanking god!I didn't take any of my babies with me that day,with several broken bones,spine herniation(thanks to a drunk man not stooping at a stop sign u can NEVER BE TO CAREFULL).. It's so frightening to think something could have happened to them.


Omg I'm so sorry to hear about your accident! Thank god you're ok, it sounded awful! I hope you're feeling better!
Actually the ones I have fit 2 dog and have two straps to attach to their leashes. My favorite one and the one I recommend the most is by animals matter called the LA Rider. It's by far the safest IMO because of the way it's straps to the seat. The seat belt goes around it (there is an indented groove towards the bottom) and it also has a clasp at the top that hooks around the seatbelt too! It's kinda pricey, around $175-200, but so worth it and they love it!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I wish I could find a car seat here but I think I will have to resort to ordering one online..something I never have done but I am concerned about her saftey in the car. 

As for the question..no, I do not spend alot of money on our baby. We have a pretty tight budget so I resort to making everything. I dont like to dress up the dog at all, so I dont have to worry about clothing. I made her a sweater and a harness...I cant sew well but I learned how to do a few things myself. I even make her treats myself. The most expensive things are the vet and her food..
As far as toys...she just loves squeeky balls and stuffed animals. I can't say I spent alot of money for toys..she is pretty easy to satisfy.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, i spend alot on my girls... i'm kind of am addicted to buying cute things for them :coolwink: . But there are worse things... i dont smoke, i dont drink, i dont do drugs, i spend very little on myself.. ... i just like spending money on my girls . 

but to curb my spending on them, i love to buy things and sell things for other peoples babies... it really is just as, if not more fun


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Not much to spend here! We have our own business and are coming up on retirement soon, so money is scarce. Besides, I only dress him in sweaters when he gets cold. I love to see his shiny black coat! He can't have stuffed toys because he is way too protective over them. He doesn't need a bed because he sleeps in his carrier when he's not in a lap! Lol So he gets plain squeaky toys, but he doesn't seem to mind!

Anna, good for you, learning to sew! You will never regret it. I learned to sew while I lived in Germany.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Smittens4CHi's said:


> how do I get my babies into modeling?Do you get payed?:daisy:



It happened all so strange...I bought a few outfits off a seller on ebay, and the seller asked me for their photos modelling the outfits and ask for my permission if she could use them on her website. Since that, I got contacted by others. And I also sent out photos of what I took to different companies (mainly they are the publishers photographers use) and got their replies they want to meet my pack. That was over a year and a half ago when Krystal was about 6 months old. Since Krystal started doing the "catwalk" for the fashion show here, I did ask if they would like my others / I took them along when Krystal were modelling. So the others started to get on the same road They have done a lot of photo shoot and will have a book coming out at the end of this year (in the process of having photos chosen as there are a lot) 

Krystal got paid now and again, and they get to keep the outfits they modeled in.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know that Karen (Jesuschick) has her girls modeling too. They are on greeting cards! I wish I could find a way for Toby to model, just for the free clothes!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mocha (Aug 25, 2012)

felix93 said:


> It happened all so strange...I bought a few outfits off a seller on ebay, and the seller asked me for their photos modelling the outfits and ask for my permission if she could use them on her website. Since that, I got contacted by others. And I also sent out photos of what I took to different companies (mainly they are the publishers photographers use) and got their replies they want to meet my pack. That was over a year and a half ago when Krystal was about 6 months old. Since Krystal started doing the "catwalk" for the fashion show here, I did ask if they would like my others / I took them along when Krystal were modelling. So the others started to get on the same road They have done a lot of photo shoot and will have a book coming out at the end of this year (in the process of having photos chosen as there are a lot)
> 
> Krystal got paid now and again, and they get to keep the outfits they modeled in.


That is AWESOME!!! How fun!! I would love to do that with my dogs!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I buy expensive stuff mostly because I like to buy things that last and I can use for a long time. My older dog's everyday collar was a little expensive but I have had it for 3 years! I also like having cool poop bag holders and enjoy ordering fun collars from local artists or whatnot even though it is not necessary. By far the most expensive thing I buy my dogs is agility and obedience lessons (at $100 for a 6 week class and they are always in class it adds up). That comes out of my "entertainment" budget though- I would rather be going to dog class hanging out with my friends and playing with dogs than doing something like going to movies or the bar. So I guess that is money spent on the dogs it is really money spent on me. If I didn't like agility and my friends who take it with me the dogs would not be doing it- LOL.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Since Lady is still fairly new to me, I have bought mostly the necessities so far. The exception to this is collars. I have bought her many,many collars in a few short months. It is so hot in SC during the summer I didn't want to put clothes on her but enjoy changing out her collar often. I am very tempted to buy clothes but haven't done so yet except for a Halloween pumpkin suit.


----------



## Petite_Mocha (Sep 2, 2012)

Ya I have a car seat for Mocha too! Little girl I love her!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I spend the most money on quality nutrition and health care. Food and vet costs are very, very high here in Sweden, so that obviously has to come first.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The most money that gets spent on Mylo is his ZP and fresh meat. I spend small amounts on him pretty often. Since I got him I stopped wanting to spend money on myself and instead buy things for him. I'd spend huge amounts on cute beds, toys, collars and harnesses if I had it! I want to get him some of the toys where you have to figure out how to get the food because I think he'd be good at it and needs the mental stimulation.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi! Yes unfortunately I do!! They have 3 dogs car seats, 2 juicy carriers and 1 sling, an entire dresser and storage bin fuller with clothes, bath robes, pj's, and probably 30 collars between the 3 of them (Leo's only 7 months old so his collection is the smallest), oh and a jogging stroller. I agree that the more expensive clothes last much longer bc u get what u pay for. My favorite brands for them are juicy couture, wooflink, ruff ruff couture, pink polka dog, and ruffluv NYC.
> 
> I also splurged on a Bessie and barnie bed for Leo's neutering gift!
> 
> To be honest, I would rather buy them things than myself! Lol. And of course they're my little angels so I love shopping for them!


I've been wanting to ask someone what the point of strollers is... I've been trying to figure out how to ask without seeming like I'm trying to cause an argument!  by the way, I'm loving Leo's skull top!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've been wanting to ask someone what the point of strollers is... I've been trying to figure out how to ask without seeming like I'm trying to cause an argument!  by the way, I'm loving Leo's skull top!


Lol, u can ask me anything, I would never get offended. I bought the stroller for when we take the dogs to Chicago. It's a super busy city and sometimes they get tired of walking, so instead of carrying them, we can push them in the stroller. I thought it was nuts too at first but then i kept seeing more and more people using them in the city. Also, it's good for shopping with ur dog, Chicago is super dog friendly and u can bring ur dog into most stores (I think if u carry them) so its easier to stroll them! Thanks, I bought it from Elaine on here!! I gotta post new pics of Leo, he's so big now...kinda breaks my heart!!!


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

My biggest spend is on food, obviously, as I make sure they get good quality (started on raw). I did the whole outfits things with my first but it wasn't for him. Now I have 5 and they all go naked haha.
I've spend a fortune on beds - I've had all kinds but now we're with the good old plastic beds with blankets and inserts - the others just don't last!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Lol, u can ask me anything, I would never get offended. I bought the stroller for when we take the dogs to Chicago. It's a super busy city and sometimes they get tired of walking, so instead of carrying them, we can push them in the stroller. I thought it was nuts too at first but then i kept seeing more and more people using them in the city. Also, it's good for shopping with ur dog, Chicago is super dog friendly and u can bring ur dog into most stores (I think if u carry them) so its easier to stroll them! Thanks, I bought it from Elaine on here!! I gotta post new pics of Leo, he's so big now...kinda breaks my heart!!!


I thought you'd be ok with me asking  It does make sense when you put it like that. You'd never see anything like that in the UK though and generally dogs are not allowed in shops. It's things like that that make me wish I was in the US as anyone who walked dogs in a stroller (or pram as they're known here) or in clothes would get pointed and laughed at. Strangely we do have shops that sell dog clothes but I've never seen a dog out wearing any clothes.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I thought you'd be ok with me asking  It does make sense when you put it like that. You'd never see anything like that in the UK though and generally dogs are not allowed in shops. It's things like that that make me wish I was in the US as anyone who walked dogs in a stroller (or pram as they're known here) or in clothes would get pointed and laughed at. Strangely we do have shops that sell dog clothes but I've never seen a dog out wearing any clothes.


Ditto here in Oz about the pointing and the laughing at clothing or prams, but then we are all from the same packet of chips aren't we lol. 

I've a pram, but have never used it and now 2 very full drawers of beauteous clothing mostly purchased from Aunty Elaine, with more on the way, but it's never seen the light of day out in public. I keep forgetting it's in the drawers because it's not something in our dog culture, then I see one or two babies shiver so rush to get their get warm things on and then we all get under the covers. Giggles, I'm talking temperatures of around a clear, sunny 15C or 59F, which is way too cold for me to come from under the covers. Yeah, yeah, a summer's day in UK


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Ditto here in Oz about the pointing and the laughing at clothing or prams, but then we are all from the same packet of chips aren't we lol.
> 
> I've a pram, but have never used it and now 2 very full drawers of beauteous clothing mostly purchased from Aunty Elaine, with more on the way, but it's never seen the light of day out in public. I keep forgetting it's in the drawers because it's not something in our dog culture, then I see one or two babies shiver so rush to get their get warm things on and then we all get under the covers. Giggles, I'm talking temperatures of around a clear, sunny 15C or 59F, which is way too cold for me to come from under the covers. Yeah, yeah, a summer's day in UK


Haha...yep, that's a good day in the UK!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, but Melissa, I just remembered, you have that brand in UK that is to die for ..... Something & Bear, or Bear & Something???

Most of their stuff in cream/beige in colour & is just gorgeous i.e. their snuggle beds are only about 10 quid & they're to die for, so thick, fluffy, warm & minky. They also do toys and other stuff, it's just gorgeous & so, so, so very British .... a bit like Mothercare which won't mean much to you, but every Aussie travelling to UK would come back with a suitcase full of Mothercare stuff, we could never get enough of it 

Sadly it's only 1 shop that sells that brand & they won't post to Oz, otherwise I know I'd go mad ordering like a woman possessed.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Buttons and Bear! They sell it in PAH. Let me know what you want and I can send it over


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't seem to stop buying for the pups. I've got 6 dogs...there's really nothing much more that I can even think of to buy for them 

I have two strollers. One at the house and one in my car. ....and I use them a lot. 

Ava and mona lisa have lots of carriers, I have enough car seats, crates, etc to transport all 6 if I needed to. 

Doggie doors, doggie steps, beds, clothes, harnesses and leashes, bully sticks, grooming table and products, oh my...the list goes on.....*gasp* !!!! Without dogs, I might have been rich!!!!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We're on a pretty tight budget, but i'll confess that we spend a lot on Odie. She doesn't have a lot of things, but when I make a purchase for her I want it to be a really good quality item that will last a long time, which usually means a higher price tag. I always do research before I buy something pricier and look for a deal, but if it's something that she "needs", i'll splurge. We get a discount at our local pet store, so I try to buy from there. 

Also, we want to start a family, and I want to make sure that I have all of the things that I really want for Odie before that time comes. Next up is a car seat, and then a good winter jacket.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Buttons and Bear! They sell it in PAH. Let me know what you want and I can send it over


Aww Stella, that's the sweetest offer ever, thank you so much! Unfortunately I'm saving furiously to get the new girl spayed and it looks like Ollie needs a dozen teeth pulled bless him (they charge more to extract than they do for people teeth lol) so I'll refrain from even daring to look at the divine range of the "Mothercare equivalent for Pups". Those Snuggle Sacks for twelve quid are gorgeous, the whole range of everything is so very typically British & tasteful, no gawdiness there at all


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I dnt buy expensive stuff for them but i do frequently buy them clothes and some toys and chews when they are on sale at petsmart. They have quite a wardrobe lol.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Ah, but Melissa, I just remembered, you have that brand in UK that is to die for ..... Something & Bear, or Bear & Something???
> 
> Most of their stuff in cream/beige in colour & is just gorgeous i.e. their snuggle beds are only about 10 quid & they're to die for, so thick, fluffy, warm & minky. They also do toys and other stuff, it's just gorgeous & so, so, so very British .... a bit like Mothercare which won't mean much to you, but every Aussie travelling to UK would come back with a suitcase full of Mothercare stuff, we could never get enough of it
> 
> Sadly it's only 1 shop that sells that brand & they won't post to Oz, otherwise I know I'd go mad ordering like a woman possessed.


I LOVE the buttons and bear range. I'd buy the whole lot if I could. There's a bolster bed for £20 that I really want to get. They are really reasonably priced for how gorgeous all their stuff is. You don't see many mother care shops about any more...I wonder if they're still going.


----------



## emmarobbins (Jan 26, 2014)

I tend to buy a lot of collars lol di like wokie and Gracie to have matching his and hers x


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

The only expensive things i buy for my chi is his food, i recently started buying him Wellness Core dog food. I've been looking into treats and even a dog cake to make him for his Gotcha Day in 7 months. I pick up warm sweaters and coats from stores like petsmart, petco, pet supplies plus and even walmart sometimes. I can't afford expensive clothes but he's warm.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not yet, but I'm going to lol  



x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Habbysmama said:


> The only expensive things i buy for my chi is his food, i recently started buying him Wellness Core dog food. I've been looking into treats and even a dog cake to make him for his Gotcha Day in 7 months. I pick up warm sweaters and coats from stores like petsmart, petco, pet supplies plus and even walmart sometimes. I can't afford expensive clothes but he's warm.


And this is all that matters!! The rest is just personal prerogative and individual interests! Good nutrition, vet care and love are not negotiable. Warm clothes are a necessity if you live in cold climates, but what they cost all depends on what the individual person is willing to spend. 

I love to see the pics of our babies in their clothes and coats no matter what brand they are or where they came from, and I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels that way!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I do like to get things for my chi's , but not expensive. I look for bargains just like I do with anything else.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cherper said:


> I do like to get things for my chi's , but not expensive. I look for bargains just like I do with anything else.


A woman after my own heart! I love the word Sale or Clearance


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am 49 years old with no real kids, my pups benefit from our dual income, no kids (DINK) household. Yes, they are spoiled but I love sales and getting things from folks on this board too. I also like to sell gently used stuff too either here or on eBay. I also spoiled them because their are fabulous fur kids who are so fun to have around. I can say, I spend money on good food and treats too......I learned about how to feed them here!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I love clothes shopping for myself, and I love shopping for my chis. But I like bargains, and I'm nor much interested in designer labels (for them or me), so I get a lot of stuff from Homesense, or online. But I have to admit that they get something - a new sweater, toy, or blanket - about once a week. My daughters left home, and I have a steady income, and I get a lot of pleasure from giving them things.

BTW, I love Buttons & Bear stuff too! I have a furry snuggle sack I bought for Frodo before I got him home, and it's still used and loved by all three. I got a fantastic blanket from [email protected] the other week, which is furry on one side and fleecy on the other, and it was less than £20.


----------

